# I hope i'm not out of my mind...



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Tech Dawg said:


> If the boss doesn't change his mind, I would also have the nimrod provide a signed statement that "him"(the employee) is not responsible for the failed inspection or failed product and cannot be backcharged for any reason.


It is illegal here to back charge employees. We have guys here using "subs" that are really employees with no taxes taken out.


----------



## lifestooshort81 (Sep 8, 2012)

Was reading the label on red guard today and apparently drywall IS a suitable substrate. Wtf??? :::shakes head::::


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

lifestooshort81 said:


> Was reading the label on red guard today and apparently drywall IS a suitable substrate. Wtf??? :::shakes head::::


Redguard is also popular at Home Depot :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

lifestooshort81 said:


> Was reading the label on red guard today and apparently drywall IS a suitable substrate. Wtf??? :::shakes head::::


As stated in post #2, RedGard _per their website_ does not list drywall.

*Suitable Substrates*
_Concrete, cement mortar beds, masonry
WonderBoard®,*cement*backerboards
Exterior Grade Plywood For crack isolation of interior dry areas only
OSB for crack isolation of interior dry areas only
Exterior decks- contact Technical Services for information related to
exterior applications and the use of pressure treated wood decks
Lightweight concrete
Gypsum-based cement toppings_


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Gypsum-based cement toppings


This one is suspicious.. :detective:


----------

